# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Hỏi về cách ghi file ISO ra DVD9

## seothamtraisan

mình có 1 file ca nhạc đuôi iso nặng 6,9gb muốn chép ra dvd9 thì phải làm sao?
đã chép thử bằng nero và bị hư, cái đĩa dùng để chép là dvd+r dl, trong khi đó trên cái ổ ghi nó ghi là dvd-r dl, có phải do ko tương thích nên chép ko đc? ghi khoảng 50% là nó đứng rồi tự động đẩy đĩa ra luôn. mọi người chỉ giúp mình với, cần ghi ra gấp, thanks nhiều nhiều ><

à, mình đang dùng 2 phần mềm là nero9 và sonne dvd burner

----------


## tctexpress

> mình có 1 file ca nhạc đuôi iso nặng 6,9gb muốn chép ra dvd9 thì phải làm sao?
> đã chép thử bằng nero và bị hư, cái đĩa dùng để chép là dvd+r dl, trong khi đó trên cái ổ ghi nó ghi là dvd-r dl, có phải do ko tương thích nên chép ko đc? ghi khoảng 50% là nó đứng rồi tự động đẩy đĩa ra luôn. mọi người chỉ giúp mình với, cần ghi ra gấp, thanks nhiều nhiều ><
> 
> à, mình đang dùng 2 phần mềm là nero9 và sonne dvd burner


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
có thể bạn đang chọn tốc độ nghi cao nên dễ bị lỗi trong quá trình ghi đĩa. bạn thử chọn tốc độ ghi nhỏ xuống: 8b hay 16b xem sao.

chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## thanhle117

thanks bạn lắm, đã làm đc rồi! máy tính khó chịu, lúc ghi đĩa đừng đụng chạm vô nó là ok ^^

----------

